# Photos from trip to Germany and the Czech Republic



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all, I said I'd post some photos when I got back from my trip. I had the best time!!

If anyone has a recipe for traditional Czech goulash - bohemian style with the dumplings please let me know!! It was delicious and not really like Hungarian goulash at all.

Here is a link to photos from Dresden: (all the night photos are from the window of our hotel room - I loved the view!!) also - some photos in this album are from the Meissen porcelain factory and from the castle in Moritzburg
http://picasaweb.google.com/kandcats/DresdenGermanyNovember2008?authkey=KHz6JpMkuhA#

Here is a link to photos from Prague:
http://picasaweb.google.com/kandcats/PragueNovember2008?authkey=WjSbEJunHcQ#


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is the Frauenkirche, right? And the dark stones are the ones that were reused from the original construction?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This is the Frauenkirche, right? And the dark stones are the ones that were reused from the original construction?


Yes - that is exactly right. It is absolutely beautiful. No photo can do it justice.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Yes - that is exactly right. It is absolutely beautiful. No photo can do it justice.


Now people will want to know the story, Kirstin! Do tell, please...

L


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Very lovely! thank you for sharing.

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great photos.  Looks like a wonderful trip.  

You can Google for the recipe.  You'll probably find a dozen different "traditional" recipes with noodles or dumplings.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photos. Beautiful.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Now people will want to know the story, Kirstin! Do tell, please...
> 
> L


You can probably do it more justice than I can!!

Basically - and very abbreviated - when Dresden was bombed in Feb 1945, the Frauenkirche survived but the heat from the fires of the city buring made the church explode. The rubble remained in place for years. Citizens of the city started a movement to rebuild the church and people helped to catalog all the stones that were in the rubble and when the church was finally rebuilt - beginning in 1993 and ending in 2005 - they used as many original stones as possible and you can tell them because of the dark color where they were stained from the smoke and fires.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Great photos. Looks like a wonderful trip.
> 
> You can Google for the recipe. You'll probably find a dozen different "traditional" recipes with noodles or dumplings.


I have googled and found a few but none seem quite like what we had at a little restaurant not far from the palace called Restaurant A Vinarna u Ciasaru. YUMMY!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for sharing Kirstin.    I'm glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin, welcome back!!  We missed you.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.

How was it travelling with your Kindle?

Lots happening here while you were gone.  We're gonna have Book Clubs!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kirstin, welcome back!! We missed you. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> How was it travelling with your Kindle?
> 
> ...


Thanks Betsy! The Kindle was a lifesaver on the planes and for helping me relax when I couldn't sleep in a strange bed. ha ha

I am trying to catch up on reading posts but there were so many!! I know I missed some stuff but I did see the book clubs!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Lovely pictures, Kirstin. I am so glad you enjoyed your trip. Funny, none of the pics are of you though......lol.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

great pics... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Lovely pictures, Kirstin. I am so glad you enjoyed your trip. Funny, none of the pics are of you though......lol.


Thanks LR! yea - no pics of me - I hate being in front of the camera - I like to take the pics! There are plenty of Chris looking cold or standing to the side waiting for me to stop clicking though! ha ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Totally understand. There is a reason everyone here has seen both Jim and Pippin but not me.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Totally understand. There is a reason everyone here has seen both Jim and Pippin but not me.


and the squirels! I did post a photo of me in "what do we look like anyway" and that is probably the only one that will ever be seen....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome back Kirsten! You were missed! Thanks for sharing your pictures with us!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool trip. I am from Bavaria, right on the border to Czech republic, in fact my fathers family fled from Sudeten Deutschland when they made that strip on the border czech, he was nine years old. Eger or Cheb is about 5 miles from where I come from. I could literally walk over the border when I was a kid it was so close. Sounds like you had a great time. 

I am cooking Goulash right now  . I am making it the way my mom told me. She said a Hungarian cook told her. I serve it over noodles. 

I just fry the meat over high heat in batches, take out, then I fry some onions, then add the bell peppers, fry some,  put the meat back in, I sprinkle over 3 TB of sweet delicacy hungarian paprika. Now its really important to use the right paprika. I put in one cayenne pepper whole, or 2. Or use powder. 
I fill water in until the meat is covered, simmer it down until most fluid is gone, add water again, simmer down again. I have it lightly bubbly. Lid open. I do that several times. The more often you do it, the more flavourful the sauce gets. 

Thats about it, I serve over buttered noodles. Now I have recipes somewhere that all are a bit different, I can look for more in my german cookbooks. Goulash was served at least once a week at my house and its one of my favorite dishes of all time. 

I also love Szegeniner goulash. I don't think I spelled that right  

Now I have good czech friends through my mom who is in Germany, I can ask her for a recipe too if that isn't what you like.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Cool trip. I am from Bavaria, right on the border to Czech republic, in fact my fathers family fled from Sudeten Deutschland when they made that strip on the border czech, he was nine years old. Eger or Cheb is about 5 miles from where I come from. I could literally walk over the border when I was a kid it was so close. Sounds like you had a great time.
> 
> I am cooking Goulash right now . I am making it the way my mom told me. She said a Hungarian cook told her. I serve it over noodles.
> 
> ...


AWESOME!! Thanks so much!! The goulash that we had was not served over noodles but was served with dumplings on the side that looked like slices of bread. The dumplings (IMHO) is what made the dish - you could sop up all the delicious sauce with them. you wouldn't have the recipe for them would you? (hopefully!! crossing fingers!!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That recipe sounds great, Atunah. Just a few questions: what sort of meat? Beef? Pork? What cut?

Are the bell peppers green or red?

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh you bet I can get you a recipe for Bohemian dumplings, we had them very often, mostly on Sundays with the roast. I'll ask my mom and see if I can find one until then in one of my books. I haven't made those yet, but I know they are made with rolls soaked in some liquid. They are larger and are sliced before serving. Gosh I miss those things. My mom made the best. I'll find a recipe for you. 

Leslie, the meat is beef cubes. Stew or cut your own chunks. I buy whatever is on sale usually that doesn't have to much fat on it. Roast, shoulder. Or I buy already made up stew pieces at SAMS in bulk. 

Bell peppers are red a lot of times, but to be honest, I make it with green ones most, especially when the red ones cost way to much. Sometimes I mix it up. Red ones make it a little sweeter.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Oh you bet I can get you a recipe for Bohemian dumplings, we had them very often, mostly on Sundays with the roast. I'll ask my mom and see if I can find one until then in one of my books. I haven't made those yet, but I know they are made with rolls soaked in some liquid. They are larger and are sliced before serving. Gosh I miss those things. My mom made the best. I'll find a recipe for you.
> 
> Leslie, the meat is beef cubes. Stew or cut your own chunks. I buy whatever is on sale usually that doesn't have to much fat on it. Roast, shoulder. Or I buy already made up stew pieces at SAMS in bulk.
> 
> Bell peppers are red a lot of times, but to be honest, I make it with green ones most, especially when the red ones cost way to much. Sometimes I mix it up. Red ones make it a little sweeter.


oh my gosh I am so excited that I can hardly sit still!!! THANK YOU!!!

Leslie, in the restaurant that we dined, they used yellow bell peppers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I realize these are in a box (not homemade) but are these the kind of dumplings you are thinking of? These are from Germany. Kristin, I can drive to NH and deliver you a box or two. It will give us a reason to meet!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I realize these are in a box (not homemade) but are these the kind of dumplings you are thinking of? These are from Germany. Kristin, I can drive to NH and deliver you a box or two. It will give us a reason to meet!


no that is not them but don't let that stop you from planning a meet!! I would love to get together!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Those are regular Semmel Knoedel. Bread dumplings.

Here is a link with a pic of Boehmische Knoedel, which are bohemian knoedel. They are made also with bread, but larger, like a loaf of bread. 
The pic is not the best though. They are basically cooked in steam.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%B6hmische_Kn%C3%B6del

larger pic

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Bild:Knoedel_mit_Goulasch.jpg&filetimestamp=20060425120239


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Those are regular Semmel Knoedel. Bread dumplings.
> 
> Here is a link with a pic of Boehmische Knoedel, which are bohemian knoedel. They are made also with bread, but larger, like a loaf of bread.
> The pic is not the best though.
> ...


THOSE are the dumplings we had!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Germandeli has a package

http://www.germandeli.com/drknknboart.html

I will find you some recipes for the dumplings. Let me start looking tomorrow.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Germandeli has a package
> 
> http://www.germandeli.com/drknknboart.html
> 
> I will find you some recipes for the dumplings. Let me start looking tomorrow.


Thank you so much!! Chris gets home on Dec. 13th from his 5 week business trip to Europe. I'm hoping to make the dish for him that weekend. I found some recipes online but if you have an authentic recipe, I'd be thrilled!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I'm about half way through your pictures Kirstin...loving them so far. What I noticed was the lack of people...hehe. The architecture is amazing there and the church is beautiful. Thanks for sharing 

BTW...I love goulash...yum!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I'm about half way through your pictures Kirstin...loving them so far. What I noticed was the lack of people...hehe. The architecture is amazing there and the church is beautiful. Thanks for sharing
> 
> BTW...I love goulash...yum!*


ha ha ha Chris is the "people" in my pics. I don't do photos! <<grin>>


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Thank you so much!! Chris gets home on Dec. 13th from his 5 week business trip to Europe. I'm hoping to make the dish for him that weekend. I found some recipes online but if you have an authentic recipe, I'd be thrilled!!!


Hey, we can all cook together! Sounds like a party to me...

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We always ate our goulash on top of spaetlze..... Just eggs, flour and milk, very easy to make.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hey, we can all cook together! Sounds like a party to me...
> 
> L


I'm there!! I will photograph the party!! (to make sure no one takes my photo!!)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> We always ate our goulash on top of spaetlze..... Just eggs, flour and milk, very easy to make.


we had spaetlze with our snitzle!! yum!

I am modifying to say - snitzle doesn't usually come with spaetlze........ he requested it and our hotel (terrasneuffer) was kind enough to give him what he wanted.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I am going to try to make this goulash this weekend. Sounds good and something different.

Atunah, just to clarify...you add 3 Tbsp of Hungarian paprika and a one or two cayenne peppers? (the actual pepper).

I think I'll try it with yellow bell peppers. I don't care for cooked green peppers.

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, I use 3 TB paprika. I love paprika lol. I forgot to mention the salt, I forgot to add salt last night, got sidetracked by the Kindle  

I gro cayenne peppers in my earthboxes on my balconies every year, so I dry them whole that that is what I use, dried ones. I wouldn't use fresh.  Or use the powdered form. You just want to add a little heat, not too much. Just a bit. My homegrown cayennes are not very large dried, so I add 2. No seeds. 

I have made it with any color peppers and it all tastes great. Yellow is great, organge, red, it looks so pretty simmering in the pan. 

The sauce will get darker and darker as you are cooking it down and adding water again. Yesterday, I did 4 cookdowns, usually I do 3. Simmer down to almost no liquid I mean and then add more water.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I realize these are in a box (not homemade) but are these the kind of dumplings you are thinking of? These are from Germany. Kristin, I can drive to NH and deliver you a box or two. It will give us a reason to meet!


If you plan a meet, I have an aide here on Saturdays so I can away for a few hours....if you meet in Portsmouth (probably close to equal driving time from Nashua and Portland) I'll buy lunch!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> If you plan a meet, I have an aide here on Saturdays so I can away for a few hours....if you meet in Portsmouth (probably close to equal driving time from Nashua and Portland) I'll buy lunch!


will you be wearing your tin foil hat? 

Leslie? You up for lunch with Tennix and I?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> will you be wearing your tin foil hat?
> 
> Leslie? You up for lunch with Tennix and I?


Absolutely! Definitely! Not this Saturday (12/6) but that is probably short notice anyway. But right now all the other Saturdays are open...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There's a great brew place in Portsmouth that has free wifi. I can bring my computer and we can blog with the others while we eat!

http://www.portsmouthbrewery.com/


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Absolutely! Definitely! Not this Saturday (12/6) but that is probably short notice anyway. But right now all the other Saturdays are open...
> 
> L


Chris comes home Saturday the 13th. I pick him up at Logan at 3:15 PM. I could do lunch that day but would have to leave by 2 PM the latest.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the lunch suggestion at the brew pub! Sending PMs to both Leslie and Kirstin.


----------

